# Beard maintenance



## Steve

Ok random thread title .

Decided to grow myself a bit of a beard about week a half growth now its quite itchy.

Do I need to do anything to keep it maintained? Is it worth washing it with shampoo or anything like that?


Any help appreciated. 

No taking the p155 this is a serious thread :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

personally I feel it should be washed, which also makes it easier for trimming, I just use shampoo when washing my hair.

I'm using a Remington (I think) with has variable head setting to allow a better cut.

RE the itchyness, after a day or two it will pass and you'll never think of it again.

If you're interested take a look at the Dapper Gent for some oils etc if you're going to be styling it.

Welcome to the beard club...we are setting the trend


----------



## Steve

cossiecol said:


> personally I feel it should be washed, which also makes it easier for trimming, I just use shampoo when washing my hair.
> 
> I'm using a Remington (I think) with has variable head setting to allow a better cut.
> 
> RE the itchyness, after a day or two it will pass and you'll never think of it again.
> 
> If you're interested take a look at the Dapper Gent for some oils etc if you're going to be styling it.
> 
> Welcome to the beard club...we are setting the trend


ive had it a week and the itchyness is doing my nut in.

The hair is very sort of uh.. sharp. coarse shall we say. . like wire wool.

just seems to be worse on my cheeks and under the nose, neck and stuff is ok. really quite strange.


----------



## cossiecol

Grin and bear it mate - keep fighting the good fight and it will die down. 

I was ready for punching the next person that annoyed me when I was growing mine (over 2 years ago) and the itchyness went, although it felt like it took forever and I've not had any trouble since.

Try combing/brushing it, that may help, you could also try trimming it and see if that helps.


----------



## Rayner

:lol: Steve who you trying to hide from then?

Every time I think about it I get in a week and get rid, itchy, annoyed and red raw isn't a good look :lol:


----------



## Steve

cossiecol said:


> Grin and bear it mate - keep fighting the good fight and it will die down.
> 
> I was ready for punching the next person that annoyed me when I was growing mine (over 2 years ago) and the itchyness went, although it felt like it took forever and I've not had any trouble since.
> 
> Try combing/brushing it, that may help, you could also try trimming it and see if that helps.


i was thinking of trying to start to shape it a bit but its a bit patchy in places.

I'll try brushing it :thumb:


----------



## Steve

Rayner said:


> :lol: Steve who you trying to hide from then?
> 
> Every time I think about it I get in a week and get rid, itchy, annoyed and red raw isn't a good look :lol:


Yeah i know it can be a pain.

just wanted to try something a bit different for a change.

Me? Hide? Nahhhh

:wave:


----------



## Steve

Ok so itcyness has settled slightly. been shampoo and conditioning it and seems to help.


----------



## james_death

Yeah shampoo and conditioner, the beard hair is courser than the hair on your scalp so will never be as smooth and soft as that.

You can get dedicated beard shampoo and conditioners and oils.

If you use a dedicated beard conditioner do not use oil as well its either one or the other but you can alternate days.

Get a brush for the stache at least.

Sported a beard for a few months from time to time and its getting over the week of itchy face thats the worse, it plain sailing pretty much after that.

As for styling have a look at different styles and what you think you like best although what you like may not work with your face shape.

I used to remove mine from the lower part of my neck so about an inch beyond the jawline and have a more angled line by removing from the main of the cheek area so more a connected mutton chops to a full goatee and this i really liked and seamed to suit my face shape well giving a more rugged jaw shape and detracting/hiding and fleshy sag under the chin.

However now i sport a well established sole patch and a non too shabby handle bar Mustache...


----------



## Starbuck88

I grew mine for a week and last night shave it off, I look like a teenager now, don't like my face shape and I thought the beard hid it and I looked better.

Just everyone used to seeing me clean shaven had a field day saying it looked like I hadn't washed or was I going through issues or something, not just that I wanted to try something else for a bit!

Conscience got the better of me and I sliced it all off....

Might give it another go...


----------



## stangalang

So how long are people finding it takes for the itchiness to die down. Ive tried a few times, and I'm quite hairy, but after roughly a week i become homocidal and feel like i have a million rats scratching my face. Are we talking weeks or months, cause if its months i already know i cant do it


----------



## cossiecol

Takes longer than a week mate!  but sticking with it is the best choice I've made.

Once you get over the slagging because you dared to be different it's fine. I've had mine for over 2.5 years now and I don't think I'll ever get rid of it.

Got myself a wee beard trimmer with adjustable head settings so I keep my beard neat.


----------



## Steve

I couldn't take it any longer . It's gone


----------



## james_death

This is a big challenge one to stick with it and endure the itchiness which some find is a few days others a week and others over a week.

But really once you get beyond that itchiness its a doddle with only the maintenance, some will want a thick beard some a set depth or length and the advances in beard trimmers makes it very easy i have a beard trimmer myself and are very handy. You have more choice in styling and length than the in the day stubble razors that only enabled you to have one set length of stubble you really can maintain a thinck beard with one now.

As pointed out you can get a lot of ridicule from good natured and bad natured people not the general public but thous that know you.

They may think its a laugh to say you look a right (female genitalia) with that etc.

You do need a strength of character to persist with your desire, me personally its never bothered me what others think or say and i know people can get very upset down and even physically sick from other peoples taunts its a difficult call.

However if you really want something try and pursue it as you will never know unless you try.

Its coming to Movember so why not try a dabble into facial hair with the Stache?

I still get called Dartanian and the odd Guy Falkes but very little now and thats with the people i work with everyday.

The very derogatory comments only came from 1 individual and that was only once especially as no one else joined in to that level.

The best feeling is when total strangers say to you man thats a great stache you need the physical resolve to stick through the itchiness and the mental resolve to endure any good or bad natured comments.

If people see the beard is neat it shows you are making a concerted effort that if you can take the time to keep it neat and tidy you will certainly be keeping it clean.

A way to get a head start on a stache is to grow a beard for a couple of weeks and then take the beard off leaving the stache and you will most likely find people all of a sudden notice a well established stache now looking far bigger than when it was hiding in the beard.

When all said and done no one can do it for you its very personal and it is a trial bye fire you will have to endure for a while till you get there but once there plain sailing truly the first step is the hardest, Physically and Mentally.

Some Beard Baron Vids... First one is simply how to grow one from the start... He gives great advice in his vids and there are a fair few.... This first vid gives great advice on what you face, no pun intended...






Here is a wicki on growing a beard...

http://www.wikihow.com/Grow-a-Beard

More beard growing advice...

http://www.beards.org/grow.php

Real Men Real Style's Guide...

http://www.realmenrealstyle.com/how-grow-beard/

The Art Of Manliness Guide...

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2008/11/28/growing-a-manly-beard/


----------



## Envy Car Care

^ Very interesting movie James! I'm at the 5-6 week point and still itching like F periodically.
Fascinating to hear he says 4-5 month point is when you see the potential. Normally I quit at 3-4 weeks so I'm doing better than normal but getting it in the neck from her indoors lol.


----------



## james_death

The 4-5 month point is for the full effect beard.

Some dont get to that and want a short or rather little depth, the itchiness can be the biggest downer and people are individuals.

The 4-5 month point is where you will be able to see the possible styles etc within it.

I had moments of itchiness beyond the main point when its pretty constant but few and fleeting once beyond the main discomfort.

I could happily live with never shaving as i get so much irritation but now i see it as a challenge....:lol:

As i say i now have the Sole patch and Handle Bar Mustache and as thats the top lip after getting past the itchy stage its never returned to intching and for me when i have sported a beard its tended to be the jar line that i got my itchiness and the side burns.

Must confess facial hair can make you change other aspects as i always had my hair short ever since school as it went wavy at a certain length, however now i have grown it out some that can get comments in itself.... Who permed your hair etc...:lol:

I have just bean looking at bowler hats....:lol: I have had a trilby on and off... no pun intended ...over the years.

Really like my tilley endurance as thats waterproof...


----------



## Envy Car Care

Took the advice today and had the neck line done and now looks a lot lot neater, and some length off under the chin area as seems to grow twice as fast there. 
Now to try and leave it alone again for the same time period....


----------



## james_death

Great Stuff....:thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood

Invest in a proper beard shampoo and conditioner (separate products) and then set about using beard oils. Moisturisers tend to dry out and flake whereas the oil is a god send to nourish the skin, stop the itching and saves you having to wear aftershave as the oils smell great and lasts all day. Don't forget to comb your beard too. 

Websites to check out are:
Beard Craft
The Brighton Beard Company
First Olympian (beard-oil.co.uk)


----------



## james_death

Im going to get some more products from Melt & Smelt... and can confirm beard oils can be very addictive with great fragrances is you like a fragrance some nice sellections and there are fragrance free out there im sure.

Melt and Smelt had hoped to get some samples done but they have had some issues over bottle sizing and labels.

The oils are made to absorbed easily so dont think your going to feel greasy.

Loved the beard oil i got and asked them if they were going to do them in hair tonics, but they felt that was too old fashioned...:lol:

So ill have to stick with my Pashana Portugal for that....Think valet pro citrus tar and glue remover for fragrance....:lol:


----------



## dillinja999

2 weeks in and itchy as ****!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Been growing my beard since Xmas and I'm beginning to look like my heads on upside down  Decided to try out some beard oil and wash. Ended up ordering some from Percy Noblemans...

http://www.percynobleman.com


----------



## Kimo

I started Decembeard, got itchy on week 3 and by 5 it wasn't too bad but I've carried it on now so shall attempt a yeard

Get the odd itch now

I've done a lot of reading and made sure I haven't got sucked in to the whole overpriced beard products

Cheap coconut oil is fine and you get loads for the price of 10ml of a cheap one let alone the pricy

Wash it with sensitive skin face wash and not hair shampoo

It's coming on soft and just itches the odd day, I do comb at least daily too


----------



## JJ0063

I also started at Xmas, battled through the itchyness and was happy, apart from the patchiness. I found that my chin & cheeks are fine, even and fairly thick but I had a gap on each side where the chin meets cheek so I looked like I had mutton chops! As no one in my family can grow much of a 'tache.

Any tips? It looked fine with the thin tache, the two gaps killed it for me so I got rid but hated the baby face so am letting it back again now!


----------



## dillinja999

i shaved mine after 5 weeks because it just looked **** lol


----------



## Tricky Red

I've had stubble on and off for a couple of years now but I suppose you could call mine a beard now. I went clean shaven for a week or so before Christmas for a bit of a change but my wife and son didn't like it. I grew it back and it has grown back a bit better. I shave the neck line for a bit more definition and this works for me. I'm going to get something to style it with.


----------



## empsburna

I didn't know there was a beard thread on here.

Just finished week 7 and been for my second trim and shaping. Been using Apothecary87 every other day to keep the hairs going the same way. Every other day I use a bit of coconut oil and almond oil. 

I'm going to reach for the just for men soon although the barber did move the hairline under my neck half a centimetre which has helped hide the white and grey hairs at the sides. 

I was planning on shaving it off on 1st March (my birthday) as it was only a an exercise in self discipline but I am growing fond of it (no pun intended).


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well the Noble Percyman (as I keep mistakingly calling it) seems to be good stuff. Though Im sure the same effect can be achieved with cheaper oils. Ive also just ordered some beard balm from a guy who makes it himself. At £2.95 it looks a good deal...

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/BaldyBeardy?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Kimo

I make my own balm and wax

Virtually the same ingredients as is in car wax haha


----------



## AllenF

Steve said:


> Ok random thread title .
> 
> Decided to grow myself a bit of a beard about week a half growth now its quite itchy.
> 
> Do I need to do anything to keep it maintained? Is it worth washing it with shampoo or anything like that?
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> No taking the p155 this is a serious thread :thumb:


I will ask the wife.
She has a better beard than me ( and a hairy wart too lucky cow )


----------



## Nanoman

I'm 31 and I've never managed more than 10 days without shaving until recently. I'm currently at about 10 weeks. I was all ready to shave it off at about 6 weeks but couldn't do it. I had an appointment booked for tomorrow AM for a proper turkish shave but cancelled it earlier today. I'm going to keep it for a bit longer.

I'm in a professional sales role where being clean shaven in front of customers is pretty much a must but I took advantage of knowing I had a new job and didn't give a ****.

I'd highly recommend using the Mrs hair conditioner every day. It really softens it up and makes it less annoying.

I'm secretly enjoying all the compliments. Lots of comments from the ladies that I really suit it. I think I'm a bit scared to shave it off and to be honest it can hardly be described as a beard!

New job starts the week after next so I won't have it for long.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Good work Nanoman. I'm at about 7 weeks in and the growth seems to have slowed down, but I guess it just feels that way as the growth is less noticeable as it gets longer?

I'm sticking it out for 12 weeks to see how it looks, by then it's said you will get a much better idea of whether a beard is for you. 

I've bought a few beard balms and oils. I guess it's a kind of 'beard detailing'!!


----------



## Kimo

LeadFarmer said:


> Good work Nanoman. I'm at about 7 weeks in and the growth seems to have slowed down, but I guess it just feels that way as the growth is less noticeable as it gets longer?
> 
> I'm sticking it out for 12 weeks to see how it looks, by then it's said you will get a much better idea of whether a beard is for you.
> 
> I've bought a few beard balms and oils. I guess it's a kind of 'beard detailing'!!


Take the ends off it, will grow quicker again

I took a couple of mm off mine, and started growing super quick


----------



## LeadFarmer

Beard detailing!

Got a few goodies to try out...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im at about 11 weeks now, almost at my 3 month goal. But I reckon I'll be keeping it.


----------



## Raj24v

Get some pics up of your beards people...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well Ive got to the 3 month stage which is what I was aiming for. Need to tidy it up a little. Ive been using a great beard wax - Mr Bear Family Beard Balm...


----------



## Tricky Red

Just trimmed mine down to 10mm or so. It was like yours


----------



## QPRsteve

Use the bearded gent products, very good oils and very good price if you buy the bundles.










This was after the last trim and shape, about 2 weeks ago


----------



## MDC250

Thread revival...anybody come across this brand before?

Thought I'd give them a go.


----------



## digimac

My beard progress - about 6 months in maybe a bit longer, trimmed it a few times, sides are trimmed shorter and letting the front / chin area grow out.

I use beard oil and beard balm most days, really makes a difference. Good oils and balms from https://www.mobros.co.uk/


----------



## MDC250

I'm a couple of months in, had to tidy neck line and cheeks after a few weeks as I have to meet with clients and have also trimmed straggly hairs at the sides. Way past itching which is good 

I nearly bought a Mo Bros kit but liked the sound of the gear I bought. Will give the wash a go in the morning and think I'll like balm over the oil.


----------



## digimac

I used a wee bit of oil and balm, mainly oil though.

The balm is good for keeping the sides tidy if you have them longer as its kind of waxy.


----------

